# Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Hey 

	Okay ich hab 1300 € und suche einen Pc und Bildschirm zum gamen wie z.B.Für Battlefield 3


	Vllt könnt ihr mir ein paar Links kopieren??? 


Oder generell ein paar Vorschläge machen da ich mich da nicht so gut auskenne!!!


	Vielen Dank


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wie groß soll der Monitor sein, willst du übertakten?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

Bin eigentlich für etwas mehr Eigeninitiative aber bitte schön :

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~175
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~130
 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional eine SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~190
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65 oder Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ~80
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~60 oder Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~70 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lian Li PC-7FN schwarz ~90 oder Lian Li PC-7FNW schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~95 oder mal beim Caseking.de Gehäusefinder suchen
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 ~310 oder  ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5 ~305 oder ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~225 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~225  
 optional Soka: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI ~50 (nur wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie dranhängst)
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 ~60  
 optional Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~150
 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~210

Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~80

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

da hab ich scho einen Gefunden 28 zoll hat der und kostet 320 € 
Wenn nicht vllt kannst du mir ja was empfehlen so 24 würd auch gehen
ach ja nochwas beim zambaun bräucht ich hilfe und die kostet also wers mir scho lieber nen ganzen zu kaufen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Welche Auflösung willst du denn haben?


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Auflösung sollte Hd sein wenns geht weil höher viel mehr kostet
Ich weiß net vllt schaff ichs doch alles zamzubauen hab des scho 23 bei einem alten gemacht und der läuft noch alles ausbaut und wieder rein meine frage is des billiger oder teurer????alle einzelteile selber zu kaufen??


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ach ja nochwas beim zambaun bräucht ich hilfe und die kostet also wers mir scho lieber nen ganzen zu kaufen^^



hardwareversand.de baut Dir die Kiste für 20€ zusammen. Da hast Du dann i.d.R. hochwertigere Komponenten als bei einem PC von der Stange (v.a. Netzteil). Allerdings werden keine schweren Kühler wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden verbaut.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst reicht ein Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed oder Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed auf einem ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Hey des is cool hier das ich soviel antworten bekomm danke hierfür aber ich hab gehört wenn ich mir etz eine graka für 300€ kauf das ich die dann in 2 jahren wegschmeißen kann das se langsamer wird ????(oder nimma für spiele geeignet ist da man eine bessere braucht???is des wirklich so???


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Softy schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de baut Dir die Kiste für 20€ zusammen. Da hast Du dann i.d.R. hochwertigere Komponenten als bei einem PC von der Stange (v.a. Netzteil). Allerdings werden keine schweren Kühler wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden verbaut.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst reicht ein Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed oder Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed auf einem ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX


 
aber den CPU Kühler muß er selber Montieren (kann ins auge gehn) da kann er Gleich alles selber machen  mein ich mal



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hey des is cool hier das ich soviel antworten bekomm danke hierfür aber ich hab gehört wenn ich mir etz eine graka für 300€ kauf das ich die dann in 2 jahren wegschmeißen kann das se langsamer wird ????(oder nimma für spiele geeignet ist da man eine bessere braucht???is des wirklich so???



nee , zb. mit einer gtx280 (von 2008) kann man Heute noch alles auf Hohen einstellungen Zocken 
Und das Gute am Pc ist ja ... wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht , kann man nach 2 jahren die Graka verkaufen (100-150€) und kauft sich für 300€ eine Neue .


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

nee , zb. mit einer gtx280 (von 2008) kann man Heute noch alles auf Hohen einstellungen Zocken [/QUOTE]

Nein ich mein ab etz also wenn ich etz eine für 300€ kauf wie lange wird die gehen 2013??? Immer???


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hey des is cool hier das ich soviel antworten bekomm danke hierfür aber ich hab gehört wenn ich mir etz eine graka für 300€ kauf das ich die dann in 2 jahren wegschmeißen kann das se langsamer wird ????(oder nimma für spiele geeignet ist da man eine bessere braucht???is des wirklich so???



Solange die meisten Games von der Konsole portiert werden und dort Stagnation herrscht, wird eine GTX560 oder 570 mehr als ausreichen. Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass die auch in 3 Jahren noch voll spieletauglich sind


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Softy schrieb:


> Solange die meisten Games von der Konsole portiert werden und dort Stagnation herrscht, wird eine GTX560 oder 570 mehr als ausreichen. Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass die auch in 3 Jahren noch voll spieletauglich sind


 
Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Future Error!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Echt cool danke aber eine Frage wie schwer is des zama bauen wirklich und wie is des mit den Kabeln????


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Das ist wie Lego, macht aber mehr Spaß 

Wenn Du Dir ein gutes How-to daneben legst, sollte nicht viel schief gehen. Es gibt, z.B. für die Kühlermontage auch How-to Videos auf youtube. Und Hilfe hier im Forum 

Bei den Kabeln ist das so, dass normalerweise nur dass zusammenpasst was zusammengehört. Relativ idiotensicher 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Future Error!



Du sollst doch nicht diese Billigkugeln Made in Bangladesh kaufen


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

was ist mit den Kabel sind die dabei oder was muss ich alles selber kaufen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> was ist mit den Kabel sind die dabei oder was muss ich alles selber kaufen


 
Also meistens ist alles dabei


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Ist normalerweise alles dabei. Manchmal brauchst Du noch ein DVI oder HDMI Kabel für die Verbindung zum Monitor.


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wie viel Prozent ist eigentlich alles einzeln kaufen billiger als einen zusammen????


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Du kannst Deine gewählten Komponenten bei geizhals.at/de in die "Wunschliste" legen, und Dir den günstigsten Anbieter ermitteln lassen. Dann kannst Du das mit anderen PC's von der Stange vergleichen.


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

softy was is des in rot unter deinen nachrichten???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> softy was is des in rot unter deinen nachrichten???


 
Sein System!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

für was brauch ich nen brenner???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> für was brauch ich nen brenner???


 
Um was zu brennen= eine Disc zu beschreiben?


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

des is mir scho klar kann ich den auch weglassen???
und wofür braucht man 3 kühler???
ich weiß zum kühlen aber von was???Prozessor graka ????
des passt wirklich alles rein???


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Du brauchst, wenn Du übertakten möchtest, einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Und 2 Gehäuselüfter, falls keine vorinstalliert sind. Poste am besten mal deine bisherige Zusammenstellung


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

deine idee war scho ziemlich gut aber vllt könnt ich den brenner weglassen???Platzsparen für iwas anderes


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> deine idee war scho ziemlich gut aber vllt könnt ich den brenner weglassen???Platzsparen für iwas anderes


 
Was sollte denn außer einen Brenner in den 5,25"-Schacht rein?
Der nimmt niemandem einen Platz weg!


----------



## danomat (5. April 2011)

Mit was willst du irgendwas installieren? Ohne Laufwerk geht nix. Und es gibt ja kaum noch reine Laufwerke. Entweder DVD oder bluray Laufwerk. Meist mit Brenner integriert


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ja des is klar aber ich habs anderster gmeinst is ja auch egal so noch was!!

optional Soka: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI     Was ist des?????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ja des is klar aber ich habs anderster gmeinst is ja auch egal so noch was!!
> 
> optional Soka: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI     Was ist des?????


 
Eine Soundkarte, falls du ein gutes Soundsystem hast, weil es dann bessser als onboard klingt!
Was hast du denn für eine System?


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Keine weil ich den Computer zama stelln will aus allen einzelteilen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Keine weil ich den Computer zama stelln will aus allen einzelteilen


 
Ich hab das Soundsystem (Boxen,  Kophörer) gemeint!
Damit wir beurteilen können, ob sich die Soundkarte lohnt!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Kopfhörer


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Kopfhörer


 
Lass dir nich alles aus der Nase ziehen!
Welches Modell?
Sind es gute oder schlechte?
So ab der 50€ Klasse könnte sich eine Soundkarte lohnen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



danomat schrieb:


> Mit was willst du irgendwas installieren? Ohne Laufwerk geht nix. Und es gibt ja kaum noch reine Laufwerke. Entweder DVD oder bluray Laufwerk. Meist mit Brenner integriert


 
Klar geht, von USB Stick installieren FTW. 
Geht eh schneller als mit einem ollen Laufwerk.


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ne die waren billiger also muss es net unbedingt a spitzen soundsystem sein!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ne die waren billiger also muss es net unbedingt a spitzen soundsystem sein!!


 
Dann lass die Soundkarte weg und nimm den Onboard Sound!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Was meinst du mit onboard sound??


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Der Soundchip, der schon auf dem Brett drauf ist, der reicht in der Regel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit onboard sound??


 
Das Mainboard hat einen Soundchip schon drauf!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

SSD braucht man des unbedingt????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> SSD braucht man des unbedingt????


 
Nö, ich hab keine und komm damit noch gut zurecht!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

also hab gehört das die ssd den pc schneller machen soll aber wie wirkt sich des aufs spielen aus?????
was passiert wenn ich keine hab???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Auf spielen wirkt sich es nur bedingt aus!
Das Zeug, was drauf ist läd halt schneller!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Was meinst du mit bedingt?????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit bedingt?????


 
Keine Fps mehr, aber schnellere Ladezeiten!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

also is es nicht so schlimm wenn ichs erstmal weglass und später einbaue des is auch okay,oder???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> also is es nicht so schlimm wenn ichs erstmal weglass und später einbaue des is auch okay,oder???


 
Solandg du eine HDD hast, nicht!


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ja genau ich bau nen pc ohne die festplate^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ja genau ich bau nen pc ohne die festplate^^


 
Ach, dann kann man immer noch einen Weg finden!
Früher hatten die Teile ja auch keine!


----------



## Lordac (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Hallo,

wenn man nicht viel Speicherplatz braucht könnte man einen PC statt mit einer Magnetfestplatte ohne Probleme nur mit einer SSD bauen !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

aber die ssd is 150 € teuer also is es etwas eindeutig welche man nimmt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> aber die ssd is 150 € teuer also is es etwas eindeutig welche man nimmt


 
UNd welche wäre das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wenn du erst mal keine SSD haben willst, dann lass sie weg, spart ja Geld.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Für was braucht man 3 kühler einen für prozessor graka hat ja nen eigenen  also für was sind die 2 anderen????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Für was braucht man 2 kühler einen für prozessor graka hat ja nen eigenen  also für was is der 2.????


 
Einen Prozessorkühler und dann noch Gehäuselüfter, aber soweit ich mich erinnere hast du den Bitfenix Survivor, das hat schon leise eingebaut!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Ich mein den
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
Und davon 2
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a535732.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Die Nordwand ist für den Prozessor, die andern Lüfter sind fürs Gehäuse, damit dort genug Frischluft ist!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

bei meinem alten pc hab ich nur einen für cpu ghabt was is wenn ich die weglass??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> bei meinem alten pc hab ich nur einen für cpu ghabt was is wenn ich die weglass??


 
Ein, zwei Gehäuselüfter sollten schon drin sein, aber die meisten Gehäuse haben ja schon ein paar eingebaut!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster

der hat doch 2 gel also brauch ich nur noch den cpu kühler richtig!!!


----------



## Orka45 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> bei meinem alten pc hab ich nur einen für cpu ghabt was is wenn ich die weglass??


 
Dann haste nach 10 minuten spielen ein Düsentriebwerk.
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster

der hat doch 2 also brauch ich nur noch den für cpu


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster
> 
> der hat doch 2 gel also brauch ich nur noch den cpu kühler richtig!!!


 
Sogar 3
Dann brauchst du nur noch den CPU-Kühler!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ja des is dieses alpenhorn teil


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ja des is dieses alpenhorn teil


 
Ich weiß
Kannst du nochmal das komplett-Paket posten?


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~175
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) ~130
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ~80
Gehäuse:  Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 ~310 
Brenner: Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 ~60


Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~80

Brauch ich noch mehr??? Bildschirm hab ich shco 5 im Blick da such ich mir nur einen aus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Schaut alles gut aus!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Vielen Dank aber hab ghört das des zusammenbaun ziemlich schwierig ist oder net????


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Perfekt. Ich hätte es nicht besser machen können 

Noch eine Info zum Sharkoon T9: Die Lüfter drehen bei 12V mit max. 1200 rpm und haben eine Lautstärke von 26 db(A). Dürften also ok sein.

Zusammenbau ist wie Lego, macht aber mehr Spaß 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank aber hab ghört das des zusammenbaun ziemlich schwierig ist oder net????


 
Eigentlich nicht sehr, leg dir ein How-To daneben und...
Ich würde es jedem Zutrauen, der ein IKEA-Möbel aufbauen kann!(Das sollte sogar schwerer sein)


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

hab scho möl bei nem alten gmacht habs gschafft bis das eine schraube geklemmt hat ^^
Wo kann man sich des know how kaufen oder is des immer dabei


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Für die Kühlermontage z.B. gibt es auch How-To -Videos auf youtube. Und Hilfe hier im Forum fast zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit 

Das schaffst Du schon!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

okay was seit den ihr von beruf iwas mit pc oder???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> okay was seit den ihr von beruf iwas mit pc oder???


 
Schüler mit zwei linken Händen!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> okay was seit den ihr von beruf iwas mit pc oder???



Nö, ganz weit daneben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Softy schrieb:


> Nö, ganz weit daneben


 
Ich würde mal tippen, dass du Vertreter für Taschentücher bist!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

etz mal echt wie alt seit ihr???
des mit den 2 linken händen trifft auch auf mich zu is net die perfekte voraussetzung für das zusammenbauen eines pcs^^
ich tipp bei spfty auf edv spezialist und bei dir hansvonwurst weiß ichs net so recht scheinst dich aber auch ziemlich gut auszukennen^^


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde mal tippen, dass du Vertreter für Taschentücher bist!


 

Ich schreibs dir per PN  Mom


----------



## Westcoast (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

-mentalist- 

naja so einfach ist zusammenbauen auch wieder nicht. kühlermontage ist auch sehr wichtig, der muss mit druck drauf sitzen und man sollte nicht zuviel wärmeleitpaste nehmen. man kann bei hardwareversand auch bauen lassen, einfach mit in den warenkorb nehmen.
die nehmen glaube ich 20 euro fürs bauen. größere kühler werden nicht montiert, weil beim transport die hardware beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Jup, die Nordwand wird auf keinen Fall verbaut. Aber wenn Du schon mal einen zusammengebaut hast, soviel hat sich da nicht geändert, wenn es nicht gerade 1980 war


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

westcoast so weit war ma gestern scho aber trotzzdem danke

was ist der unterschied zwischen nordwand und alpenhorn
besser schlechter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> westcoast so weit war ma gestern scho aber trotzzdem danke


 
Wer will sich schon 9 Seiten durchlesen?
Da blick selbst ich nicht durch!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ein Alpenhorn ist mir nicht bekannt. Zumindest nicht als CPU-Kühler


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen nordwand und alpenhorn
> besser schlechter


 
Ich glaube mit alpenhorn meinst du Alpenfön und das ist die Firma, die die Nordwand herstellt!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ja sry stimmt alpenhorn nordwand
wie wirkt sich eigentlich ein normales cd laufwerk für 15 eure im gegensatz zu einem blu ray laufwerk für 60 euros aus????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ja sry stimmt alpenhorn nordwand
> wie wirkt sich eigentlich ein normales cd laufwerk für 15 eure im gegensatz zu einem blu ray laufwerk für 60 euros aus????


 
Das Bluray-Laufwerk kann blurays abspielen!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Fast, der heißt EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand. EKL hat eh die geilsten Produktnamen. Gut finde ich auch die EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle 

Naja wenn Du BluRays abspielen willst, ist ein BluRay Laufwerk sinnvoll. Sonst eher weniger.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

was meinst ihr mit bluray cds meint ihr filme oder braucht man des auch bei spielen ??? (battlefield 3) z.b.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Nö, halt Filme von BluRay gucken. Zum Spielen ist das nicht notwendig.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ne dann brauch ich des net also kauf ich lieber 2 normale oder es reicht eins aber 2 sind besser falls eins kaputt geht^^


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Nööö, eins reicht. So leicht gehen die nicht kaputt, und falls wirklich, gibts ein neues im nächsten Mediamarkt oder so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ne dann brauch ich des net also kauf ich lieber 2 normale oder es reicht eins aber 2 sind besser falls eins kaputt geht^^



Dann viel Spaß mit den Laufwerken!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Okay danke wie lang hällt eigentlich die graka geforce gtx 570 ??? also ich denk von der leistung sollt se scho nen paar jahre machen aber wenn sich net viel ändert das die spiele außergewöhliche auflösung brauchen dann kann die doch mal 10 jahre halten oder net???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Okay danke wie lang hällt eigentlich die graka geforce gtx 570 ??? also ich denk von der leistung sollt se scho nen paar jahre machen aber wenn sich net viel ändert das die spiele außergewöhliche auflösung brauchen dann kann die doch mal 10 jahre halten oder net???


 
Das kann sie machen, das kommt ganz darauf an, wie die Konsolen ausfallen!
Aber 4 Jahre sind wahrscheinlich drin, das sagt mein Bauch, denn die Kristallkugel sagt "Future Error!"


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Meine Kristallkugel ist vorhin runtergefallen  

Wenn Du die Einstellungen entsprechend runterstellst, und die Graka nicht vorher abraucht, hält die schon viele Jahre


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

danke mal was ganz was andres wenn ich alles eingebaut hab und windows 7 installiert hab was muss ich dann beachten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> danke mal was ganz was andres wenn ich alles eingebaut hab und windows 7 installiert hab was muss ich dann beachten


 
Nicht umschmeißen, keine Flüssigkeiten drüberkippen, keine grobe Gewalt!
EIn Virenscanner wäre dann auch nicht schlecht, und ein paar aktuelle Treiber!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Dann solltest Du die Graka-Treiber und Chipsatztreiber von der jeweiligen Homepage saugen und installieren.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

hansvonwurst meinst es reicht die download version von anti vir????


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Avast 6 Free Antivirus ist gerade frisch rausgekommen und wäre meine Empfehlung


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

und für was des ganze?? hab etrz seit 2 jahren den pc und noch net viele vieren droben und die hab ich mit der kostenlosen version runter kaut ach die version is auch kostenlos


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Softy schrieb:


> Avast 6 Free Antivirus ist gerade frisch rausgekommen und wäre meine Empfehlung


 
Da kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber beim Mobo ist immer NOrton oder was anderes und in PC-Zeitschriften bekommt man sowieso immer eine Lizenz hinterhergeschmissen!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Avast ist komplett kostenlos, nur registrieren musst Du Dich. Kommt dann aber kein Spam oder so


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

okay und dankann ich gleich loszocken?? nachdem ich natürlich auch das spiel instaliert hab^^


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Ja, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Um wie viel ist eigentlich das zusammen bauen jedes einzelteiles biliger als wenn man sich eine gesamten kauft 100€ mehr oder weniger des würd ich nur gern noch wissen!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber beim Mobo ist immer NOrton oder was anderes und in PC-Zeitschriften bekommt man sowieso immer eine Lizenz hinterhergeschmissen!


 
Norton kostet aber Geld, nur die ersten 30 Tage davon sind frei nutzbar, danach musst du zahlen und ein Gratis Virenscanner reicht wirklich.


----------



## PcAnfänger96 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ich würde zum bildschirm eine empfehlung geben und zwar den samsung syncmaster B2430 der is is einfach genial! softy hat ihn mir für meinen pc empfohlen und dafür möchte ich mich schon herzlich bedanken!!! ich hab ihn nicht auf hardwarreversand bestellt sondern auf amazone, da war er 11 € billiger dazu noch gleich mien spiel....fehlt nur noch der pc aber der kommt warscheinlich erst nexten donnerstag weil das mainboard erst in sieben tagen lieferbar ist aber naja


----------



## ziruam (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

nimm einen 2600k und ein p8p67 board.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland

so des is etz alles also passt des etz so ja oder ????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Günstiger gehts kaum, denn es ist eine leere Liste!
Du must die Liste in deinen Account kopieren und dann öffentlich mahcen und dann den neuen Link hier rein stellen!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

habs etz an meine pinnwand gelinkt(kopiert gets etz??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> habs etz an meine pinnwand gelinkt(kopiert gets etz??


 
Leider nicht!
Hast du eine gh.de account?
Sonst poste einfach die Links!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

was is gh sry mach grad multitasking kann net denken und so wüsst ichs auch net


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> was is gh sry mach grad multitasking kann net denken und so wüsst ichs auch net


 
Das ist der Preisvergleich, bei dem du die Wunschliste erstellt hast!
Nur wenn du dort einen Account ahst, kannst du Listen veröffentlichen!


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

achso nein hab ich net mach ich später so in 30 min okay

sind da wirklich alle kabel dabei muss ma die sich net alle einzeln kaufen


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Kabel sind alle dabei. Evtl. brauchst Du noch ein HDMI oder DVI-Kabel

Deine Wunschliste ist noch nicht einsehbar.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

okay des kann ich zwar net glauben aber ja aber die beiden kabel sind ja beim bildschirm dabei


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Stromkabel sind beim Netzteil dabei, Sata Kabel beim Mainboard. Brauchst also keine extra kaufen


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wie wirkt sich eigentlich der unterschied aufs spielen aus wenn ma etz wie ich ne 170 € cpu und ne 310€ graka hat im gegensatz zu einem 500€ cpu und einer 550 € graka oder 600€????
Bildschirm löst in hd auf aber wie wirkt sich des dann aus????


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Mit dem jetzigen System wirst Du so gut wie alle Games auf sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen können, daher ändert sich nicht viel. Flüssiger als flüssig geht nicht


----------



## Wenzman (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich eigentlich der unterschied aufs spielen aus wenn ma etz wie ich ne 170 € cpu und ne 310€ graka hat im gegensatz zu einem 500€ cpu und einer 550 € graka oder 600€????
> Bildschirm löst in hd auf aber wie wirkt sich des dann aus????


Grafik aufdrehen, dann kommt man schneller an das GPU- als an das CPU limit.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

okay danke

Hey brauch ich auch noch wärme paste
is eigentzlich bei jedem teil ne bedienungsanleitung dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Nö, WLP ist beim Kühler dabei.
Bedienungsanleitung ist immer dabei, besonders die vom Mainboard ist wichtig, da steht alles drin, wie man den PC zusammenbauen muss.


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

okay des is sehr gut von nem schwierichkeitsgrad von 1 bis 10 wie schwer is es den pc zammazubaun^^???


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Kommt darauf an, wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast, dann eine 5, wenn du noch nie einen Schraubendreher in der Hand hattest, dann eine 8 und wenn du keine Bedienungsanleitungen verstehst, dann eine 12.


----------



## Mystery (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Ist nicht sonderlich schwer, ansonsten gibts super Tutorials auf Youtube oder fragst hier nach Hilfe 

Das Problem ist nicht zu wissen wo was hingehört, sondern dass oft der Platz für die Finger fehlen und dann wirds gefinkelt


----------



## Ossiracer (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Problematisch ists auch wenn man 2 Kabel vergisst und dann fieberhaft versucht den Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen...


----------



## -mentalist- (6. April 2011)

also hab schon mal nen älteren auseinander gebaut heut hab ichs wieder versucht zum tranieren aber ich bekomm des mainboard net raus und für die finger is wirklich wenig platz
geht eigentlich was kaputt wenn man iwas vergisst zu verbinden und dann den rechner versucht zu starten???
Trotzdem hab gelernt ruhig zu bleiben oder einfach ins kissen schlagen wenn was net geht aber niemals auf pcs zeugs draufhaun des is schlecht^^

hey ich idiot ich kann ma den ja einfach bei nem edv freund zamma baun lassen oder wie lang wird des dauern 1 std. oder länger??? oder anders wie viel wird des kosten???? des zusammenbauen lassen ????


----------



## Wenzman (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> hey ich idiot ich kann ma den ja einfach bei nem edv freund zamma baun lassen oder wie lang wird des dauern 1 std. oder länger??? oder anders wie viel wird des kosten???? des zusammenbauen lassen ????


 
Nachfragen?
Ich glaube kaum das dir jemand sagen kann wieviel der Hans Müller in sonstwo für den Zusammenbau berechnet.

Der Service meines Vetrauens verlangt 50€ die Stunde, exkl. Benzinkosten.  ( sehr zweideutig).


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ich hab gsagt erdv freund und net einfach jemand


----------



## Wenzman (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ich hab gsagt erdv freund und net einfach jemand


Ich erkenne da keinen Unterschied.

ich glaube nämlich nicht das hier jeder deinen edv freund kennt


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ach dann vergiss es


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> hey ich idiot ich kann ma den ja einfach bei nem edv freund zamma baun lassen oder wie lang wird des dauern 1 std. oder länger??? oder anders wie viel wird des kosten???? des zusammenbauen lassen ????


 
Fragen: 0€
Zusammenbauen:


----------



## Wenzman (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wo war jetzt eig das Problem den PC bei HWV zusammenbauen zu lassen? 

Günstiger als 20€ wird der Zusammenbau nicht.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

aber der kühler is des schwierigste und des kann er mir neibaun und dan kan ich mir auch gleich alles neibaun lassen

Hey wie oft werden die preise bei geizhals aktualisiert jeden std. oder jede 2 aber öfters am tag weil ich noch um 2 nen preis von 954,65 € hatte und etz is es 20 cent billiger 
Also wann werden die preise immer installiert


----------



## danomat (7. April 2011)

Es gibt einen edit button. Doppel posts sind laut Forenregeln unerwünscht. 

Die Preise aktualisieren sich immer wieder.   Das kann dir niemand vorraussagen. 
Bei mindfactory sind nachts zb keine versandkosten.  Dafür heben die ganz unauffällig vorher die Preise an. Und billiger wird's irgendwann immer. Da kannst du warten bis du alt und grau wirst


----------



## Softy (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Wenn Du nicht total unter Zeitdruck stehst, beobachte die Preise. Oft sind da mehr als 20€ Ersparnis drin (war zumindest bei mir so).

Die Preisschwankungen kommen dadurch zustande, weil alle Versandhändler möglichst weit oben bei geizhals & Co. möglichst weit oben gelistet sein wollen


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

hey sry aber ich wollt mich entschuldigen weil ich euch weng verarscht hab glaub ich ^^
ich will mir den pc erst in ein paar monaten kaufen bis dahin kann sich wieder viel ändern vllt kannst ma dann noch mal so nen pc zamstelln aber der gfällt mir sehr gut aber im mom brauch ich keine also es tut mir leid


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Dann können wir dir dann das Teil neu zusammenstellen!


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

ja wenn ihr dann noch lust habt und vielen dank schon mal ab hier aber ich brauch nan etz noch net des war ne schnappsidee ich kauf nan mir im juli oder noch später aber bitte entschuldigt wir können aber trotzdem noch in kontakt bleiben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

So ein PC ist doch schnell zusammengestellt, das machen wir dann für dich!


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

danke

Kann sich in 5 monaten viel ändern im preisverhältnis oder leistungsverhältnis ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Keine Ahnung, im Sommer kommt Bulldozer raus, dann ändert sich sicher einiges an den Preisen für CPUs und Bretter.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

was versteh ich net bulldozer????
wie verändert des die preis?????


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

Bulldozer ist der Code Name für AMDs neue Prozessorarchitektur, die als Zambezi auf den Desktop Markt erscheinen wird, dann als 4/6/8 Kerner.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass AMD mit diesem Prozessor wieder die Leistungskrone im Desktop Markt übernimmt.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*

des heißt vom preis das die bisher besten billiger wern und die neuen dann ultrateuer sind nehm ich an oder???


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2011)

*AW: Gamer Pc (Für Battlefield 3) oder für andere Hochauflösende Spiele*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> hey sry aber ich wollt mich entschuldigen weil ich euch weng verarscht hab glaub ich ^^
> ich will mir den pc erst in ein paar monaten kaufen bis dahin kann sich wieder viel ändern vllt kannst ma dann noch mal so nen pc zamstelln aber der gfällt mir sehr gut aber im mom brauch ich keine also es tut mir leid



Da ich kaum glauben kann was ich hier seitenweise für einen Müll und einfach "zu dumme" Fragen gelesen habe, sprengt deine obige Aussage wirklich die Grenzen der Hilfsbereitschaft im Forum. Dieser Thread ist damit geschlossen, eine PN folgt an dich umgehend.

Der Thread wandert spätestens morgen in den Papierkorb.


----------

